# Anyone near Tulsa, OK?



## jdsfighter (Jun 2, 2012)

I'm looking for other photographers in the area. I'm fairly new to photography in general, but I've been doing graphic design and concept work for a few years. I'd love to meet and get some hands on experience with other photographers.


----------



## fishstix (Jun 3, 2012)

I live in Bartlesville, OK.   North of Tulsa (50 miles).  I come to Tulsa several weekends in the month.


----------



## Carny (Jun 3, 2012)

I'm in Sand Springs, moved here from Owasso.  There is a Tulsa group I found on Flickr, and they have a meetup website: Tulsa Digital Photography Group (Tulsa, OK) - Meetup .  I've never gone to a meeting but I think it would be fun, just hard to find the time.


----------



## jdsfighter (Jun 6, 2012)

I actually live in Owasso, been here for about 9 years, but I've lived in Sand Springs as well.


----------

